# Insurance in Maryland-Virginia-DC



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

I live in MD but I would like to know what other companies offer FULL coverage for all three stages in all three states besides Geico...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

So after six days of no responses in this thread I figured either no one is sure about our area or no one gives two shits about other uber drivers... Either way, I ended up getting coverage and switching everything over to ALLSTATE. I highly recommend Mike Marsi at 301-220-1400.

Mike just moved today to the greenhub in DC and will have a permanent kiosk there so if you do not feel like calling you can stop by. 

Really nice Lebanese guy that owns the agency and very helpful. Do get some coverage if you do not already have it because when the time comes and you are free falling off the hill, you will wish you had bought that parachute you did not need... 

Cheers


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

A little aggressive because nobody replied to your request for information? You may want to search Google for the best deals that meet your specific needs. (I have USAA coverage for my home and vehicle in Calvert County, MD)


----------

